# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Общие вопросы >  Пароль на BIOS Acer TrevelMate 4220 (PhoenixBios)

## dzaga

Добрый день!

Досталось в "наследство" от предыдущего админа ноут. На сетапе пароль. Этот криводуй клянется, что использовал слово, написанное на ноуте... Перепробовал всё... Acer, Travel, TravelMate, Setup, Password, Intel и т.д.  Ничего не подошло. Суппорт асера сказал, что ноут надо к ним везти... А может есть альтернативный способ? Сервиса Асера у нас в городе нет.

Заранее благодарен!

----------

